# Cooking Trout?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've always just cooked Trout by Frying it whole or Baking or Grilling it whole.

What I'm wondering other fish I fillet them and cut them in smaller pieces,then fry them.Which to me gives them better flavor.I'm wondering if I could do this with Trout?

big rockpile


----------



## Skip_1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't see why not! But I prefer trout with lemon juice and butter wrapped in foil, and thrown on the grill!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

naw, the best way is to roll them in cornmeal and salt and fry in a cast iron skillet.

why go to the trouble of filleting them when they are so easy to eat by peeling the meat off the bones? that's one of the many things i like about trout, catch 'em, clean 'em, eat 'em. 30 minutes from water to plate.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You sure can. Trout fillet as easily as any other fish. Filleted or whole, they're tasty either way.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

all i ever did with trout was fillet them and fry them in beer and butter.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

marvella said:


> naw, the best way is to roll them in cornmeal and salt and fry in a cast iron skillet.QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, I eat them that way more than any other. Also, you can grind some rice into meal with an electric coffee bean grinder. I like that long grained natural rice. Makes those trout really good.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Gut them, Skin them, Cut off the head. Cut up a lemon place the fish lemon and sprinkle Black pepper on a piece of aluminum foil and wrap it up tight. Stick it in the dishwasher on hot cycle. Man this is a great way to cook any fish. Ain't no joke.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Big Dave said:


> Gut them, Skin them, Cut off the head. Cut up a lemon place the fish lemon and sprinkle Black pepper on a piece of aluminum foil and wrap it up tight. Stick it in the dishwasher on hot cycle. Man this is a great way to cook any fish. Ain't no joke.


:shrug: Dang I'm the only Dishwasher around here and I'm not that Hot.Maybe I could find a Hot Blonde to wash some dishes.I know :1pig: But Dear I got her to cook my Trout :lookout:

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Fishy smells already there.:goodjob:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

You may be surprised to find that trout are almost sacred in Alaska. Especially wild trout. The few hatchery lakes with rainbows are fished out in short order. 

In CO we always gutted them, put a bit of butter, pepper, garlic pepper and wrapped them in aluminum foil. Baked in a campfire or on the grill. I don't do lemon on meat.

Personally, I don't like the taste of rainbows in Alaska. It could be that they eat too many salmon carcasses. Dollies are good, lakers are better and pike is very good.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't inow that I've eaten more than one or two trout in my lifetime, I do know that smaller trout make great Northern Pike bait, and certainly "Northerns'" are far better on the table.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Haggis said:


> I don't inow that I've eaten more than one or two trout in my lifetime, I do know that smaller trout make great Northern Pike bait, and certainly "Northerns'" are far better on the table.


Well around here you can't use them for Bait.We don't have Pike but we do have Muskies.

lonelytree I never thought about Salmon having an effect on taste of fish.I know Bears aren't fit to eat if they have been eating on them.

The Trout around here mainly feed on Minnows and Crawdads,you go just South of here they do feed on Fresh water Shrimp.

big rockpile


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Try putting those trout in the smoker after soaking them in brine solution. After they are well-smoked, eat them like smoked salmon with diced red onion, cream cheese and capers on a cracker. Wash it down with your favorite beer or wine, and you've got a tasty snack!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

WildBillTN said:


> Try putting those trout in the smoker after soaking them in brine solution. After they are well-smoked, eat them like smoked salmon with diced red onion, cream cheese and capers on a cracker. Wash it down with your favorite beer or wine, and you've got a tasty snack!



Great idea. Smoked trout is delicious.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Trout Fillets with Pecans....... Spread olive oil on fillets,mix together :bread crumbs,brown sugar and pecan pieces.Spread on fillets and bake at 
350 degrees for 8 minutes.yum.................


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I save the garlic butter that comes from takeout pizza and drizzle it on the trout that I cook on the grill. Squeeze a little lemon juice on them and eat'em up!


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

fried trout tails!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you have pickerel? Basically a northern pike with the colors reversed? Sometimes called a jack.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

One way I like to cook lake trout is by the following method:

Gut the trout and leave the head on. 
Stuff the body cavity with a mix of chopped onions and carrots.
Brush the outside of the entire fish with a mix of mayonaisse and mustard.
Wrap the fish in foil and cook outside on the barbeque or on a campfire grill until done. 

TASTES GREAT!!!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

marvella said:


> naw, the best way is to roll them in cornmeal and salt and fry in a cast iron skillet.



All you need is some fresh Morels and some scrambled eggs for the perfect breakfast:bow:


----------

